# noise reduction/resolution settings for facebook??



## nikkw0ng (Dec 8, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one here who wants to know how to optimize images for facebook. Although a popular website for people, the site is photographer unfriendly, and often makes the quality of my pictures look very mediocre. Anyone know what the best LR or photoshop settings/dpi/anything is the best way to get best quality out of images on facebook? I'd be curious to know. thanks.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 8, 2011)

The biggest factor, IMO, is to not let facebook resize the photo for you.  

I think the max used to be 800, so I always resize to about 795.  Had some issues with sizing it to 800 in the past, so took a few off and it seems to have worked a lot better.  Also, after you resize, you should be sharpening each photo appropriately.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a blog entry about sharpening for facebook  Sharpen for Facebook Tutorial and Action | ClickinMoms


----------



## MTVision (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.mcpactions.com/actions/try-me.html

Free Facebook action for resizing/sharpening.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 8, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> http://www.mcpactions.com/actions/try-me.html
> 
> Free Facebook action for resizing/sharpening.



Suppose to be free photoshop action for resizing/sharpening for Facebook


----------



## Tor (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually just export out of Lightroom, using a facebook plugin to resize / sharpen. Might be easier.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tor said:


> I usually just export out of Lightroom, using a facebook plugin to resize / sharpen. Might be easier.



I was going to ask about LR3 as I do not own Photoshop.  I am not familiar, however, with LR3 plugins.  Can somebody explain to me how they work and how I find them?  Thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

Size it to 720 pixel wide max (not sure with portrait orientation), upload to facebook with high resolution clicked.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Size it to 720 pixel wide max (not sure with portrait orientation), upload to facebook with high resolution clicked.



This and buy noise reduction software.


----------

